# 

## albercik13

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów! 
Mam pytanie odnośnie baterii łazienkowych KOHLMAN z serii AXIS/ 
Czy jest ktoś w stanie powiedzieć z użytkujących je jakiej są jakości i jakie jest ich wykonanie?
Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź!
Albert

----------


## zoika

Mam od tygodnia - wannowa, bidetowa i umywalkowa. Ciężkie, solidne - nie mam zastrzeżeń. I oczywiście ładnie się prezentują   :big grin:

----------


## bestisz

Ja mam od 3 dni. Niestety jeszcze są w pudełkach ale to kwestia dwóch tygodni. Mam te:
http://allegro.pl/item765273471_bate...4_kohlman.html
http://allegro.pl/item749407301_bate...n_kohlman.html
Tą drugą oczywiście zastosuję jako podtynkową do kabiny prysznicowej.
Obie kupiłem na tych aukcjach i w 100% polecam tego sprzedawcę który jest chyba jedynym w obecnym sprzedającym w Polsce. Kupiłem poza tymi dwoma bateriami słuchawkę prysznicową za którą zapłaciłem 130zł. Jest według opisu również z Kohlmana ale coś dziwnie inna niż reszta. Niby posiada gumowane wyloty które umożliwiają czyszczenie, wygląda fajnie ale ciekawi mnie dlaczego jest o połowę lżejsza niż słuchawka którą mam w zestawie z baterią nawannową?
Po drugie baterie są zapakowane bardzo starannie, w sztywne kartonowe pudła z czarno białym logiem firmy. W środku każdy element leży w przegrodach z pianki absorbującej uderzenia, a wszystkie elementy chromowane są zapakowane w woreczki od środka wykończone jakby welurem.
Jak to się ma do słuchawki którą dostałem w szarym pudełku ze zwykłego żółtawego kartonu a sama słuchawka okręcona była w piankę podobną do takie jak daje się pod panele podłogowe. Zero napisu, nazwy producenta.

To tyle jeżeli chodzi o wykonanie. Jak podłączę wtedy napiszę więcej o pracy i użytkowaniu. Na "sucho" głowice chodzą bardzo ładnie i miękko, czuć opór ale zarazem powinna być duża płynność w regulacji strumienia i mieszaniu.
W natynkowej zawór przełączający pomiędzy słuchawką a deszczownicą chyba jest automatyczny ponieważ "dmuchając" w baterię jestem w stanie przełączać pomiędzy wylotami poprzez wciśnięcie przycisku ale nie jestem w stanie go zablokować na stałe. Chodzi mi o takie przełączenie jak w tańszych bateriach wannowych gdzie pociągaliśmy i przekręcaliśmy "grzybek" co powodowało przełączenie strumienia na słuchawkę.
Tutaj jest chyba inaczej i zawór działą prawdopodobnie dopiero przy ciśnieniu wody.
Działa to chyba w ten sposób że puszczając wodę na starcie leci ona przez słuchawkę. Jeżeli przełączymy na deszczownicę i zamkniemy wodę to po jej ponownym otwarciu zawór wraca w pozycję tak jakby zerową i woda znów jest podawana na słuchawkę.

Jeżeli się mylę to mnie poprawcie.

----------


## akukuuu

Jestem na etapie poszukiwania baterii do łazienki i te właśnie wpadły mi w oko.

*Bestisz* zamontowane??działają??zadowolony??  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  czekam na opinie

 :big grin:   :big grin:  

Może ktoś jeszcze użytkuje??

----------


## ona_lewkonia

> Jestem na etapie poszukiwania baterii do łazienki i te właśnie wpadły mi w oko.
> 
> *Bestisz* zamontowane??działają??zadowolony??    czekam na opinie
> 
>   
> 
> Może ktoś jeszcze użytkuje??


Podciągam i podpinam się do pytania.

----------


## bestisz

Witam. Ostatnio powrót do pracy wymusił trochę absencji na forum i dlatego nie odpisywałem. Wracając do tematu to baterie oczywiście już są zamontowane i sprawują się bardzo dobrze. Są ciche, głowice mają bardzo płynny skok. Od ostatniego postu w tym temacie do baterii natryskowej podtynkowej dokupiłem deszczownicę 25cm, przyłącze kątowe i słuchawkę prysznicową. Wszystko działa i wygląda super. Ciekawostką dla mnie jest przyłącze kątowe które ma funkcję zapobiegającą kapaniu z słuchawki.
Podsumowując sprawę i chcąc rozwiać wątpliwości innych powiem Wam tak. Gdyby takie firmy jak Tres, Hansgrohe czy inni markowi i sprawdzeni producenci mieli taki design baterii to na pewno nie pchał bym się w nikomu nieznaną firmę o której nikt nic nie wie a co tu dużo mówić ceny Kohlmana jie są jakoś super niskie. Kupiłem najpierw podtynkową do kabiny żeby wybadać jaki to sprzęt. Obecnie mam w całej łazience Kohlmana bo wygląd baterii na żywo jest obłędny. Nie rozumiem dlaczego inne ugruntowane firmy nie wypuszczą produktów w podobnym stylu.

----------


## xanka

tez mamy Kolhmanna Dokładnie taką:
http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item...5&apv_visits=1 i zestaw prysznicowy 
i też mieliśmy wątpliwości co do jakości, bo nowe i nieznane, ale wszystko działa w porządku. Naprawdę solidne baterie.

----------


## akukuuu

dzięki 

Baterie do najtańszych nie należą, więc zastanawiam się czy ryzykować, czy kupić coś ze sprawdzonych marek.

Pokażcie fotki jak się prezentują w zrobionych łazienkach, jeżeli to nie problem.  :big grin:

----------


## barto307cc

Ja upatrzyłam sobie umywalkową 3 otworową i wannową,są cudneeee  :Lol:  ,narazie tylko na zdjęciu bo jeszcze ich nie zamówiłam.
Jak ktoś ma zdjęcia baterii już zamontowanych to proszę pokazać  :Wink2:

----------


## damianexus

ja również jestem posiadaczem tych baterii. Od tygodnia są założone w łazience i moge poiedzieć że jakość i ch wykonania jak i sam wygląd jest rewelacyjny. Co do używania nie moge wyrazic opinni bo łazienka jest jeszcze dopieszczna :smile:

----------


## mariposa mariposa

Baterie są obłędne, czy moglibyście wkleić zdjęcia waszych łazienek z tymi bateriami?

Czy montaż baterii podtynkowych jest trudny? montuje się je na wannie czy obok wanny w obudowie? Czy kupując baterię wannową można dokupić z tej samej seri słuchawkę z wężem - taki zestaw prysznicowy do wanny?

pozdrawiam

----------


## ona_lewkonia

Zmęczona poszukiwaniami, skusiłam się na baterie: umywalkową i wannową 4-otworową. Czekają na montaż. Prezentują się nieźle, a jak się będą sprawowały...mam nadzieję, że równie dobrze.

----------


## akukuuu

*ona_lewkonia* a wrzucisz fotki, przyznam, że tez już mam dosyć szukania   :Wink2:   i prawie jestem na nie zdecydowana.

----------


## i_de

Baterie kohlman, na moje oko, to prawie na 100% chiński wyrób jakiś. Zastanawiające, że na allegro same wizualizcje mają (zresztą polak robił), chyba jeszcze zbierają na sesję... :smile:  Kiedyś widziałem kibelki na allegro. Też były ładne i też same wizualizacje... Ciekawe jak z trwałością i serwisem gwarancyjnym. Chętnie się dowiem za kilka lat..

pzdr.

----------


## barto307cc

> Baterie kohlman, na moje oko, to prawie na 100% chiński wyrób jakiś. Zastanawiające, że na allegro same wizualizcje mają (zresztą polak robił), chyba jeszcze zbierają na sesję... Kiedyś widziałem kibelki na allegro. Też były ładne i też same wizualizacje... Ciekawe jak z trwałością i serwisem gwarancyjnym. Chętnie się dowiem za kilka lat..
> 
> pzdr.


No ale właśnie piszą użytkownicy powyżej,którzy je mają,że nie są tandetne,tylko właśnie porzadnie zrobione  :Roll:  .

----------


## i_de

Osobiście nic do nich nie mam i właśnie piszę, że sam bym się chętnie dowiedział jak się sprawują i jak się wygląda sytuacja w razie awarii. Ale za kilka lat, bo, z tego, co wiem pojawiły się na allegro kilka miesięcy temu...

----------


## zetka

Też mi się wydaje że to chińszczyzna (nawet pytałam sprzedawcę ale odpowiedzi nie uzyskałam  :wink: ) W każdym bądź razie zaryzykowałam i zamówiłam deszczownicę. Wygląda naprawdę solidnie ale jeszcze nie zamontowana  :oops:  Za to absolutnie odradzam zakup słuchawki prysznicowej - niby ciężka, wykonana z mosiądzu a na jej czubku znajduje się plastikowa zaślepka pryśnięta sprayem w kolorze chromu  :ohmy:  (przy upadku gwarantowane że się pognie a "lakier" odpryśnie)  :Roll:

----------


## xanka

> Za to absolutnie odradzam zakup słuchawki prysznicowej - niby ciężka, wykonana z mosiądzu a na jej czubku znajduje się plastikowa zaślepka pryśnięta sprayem w kolorze chromu  (przy upadku gwarantowane że się pognie a "lakier" odpryśnie)


o, zaślepka na słuchawce? u mnie słuchawka jest cała, z jednego kawałka 
(po weekendzie postaram się wrzucić zdjęcia baterii)

----------


## zetka

Hmm.. Jak brałaś zestaw to może tam jest inna słuchawka? Ja kupowałam słuchawkę osobno (tą co jest obecnie na aukcji za 130zł) i niestety zaślepka jest  :sad:  Zwróciłam nawet uwagę sprzedawcy że to trochę tandetą zalatuje  :big grin:  A może coś się od czasu mojego zakupu zmieniło i teraz robią całe..? (kupowałam jakoś na początku roku)

----------


## akukuuu

Przyznam, że dlatego właśnie tak dopytuję o jakość tych baterii, gdyż po pierwsze nie udało mi się w necie znaleźć oficjalnej strony www firmy kolhman, ( moze źle szukam),  a po drugie te baterie są bardzo podobne do baterii steinberga, tylko cena trzy razy niższa, co wydaje się być nieco podejrzane. 
Jak na tandetną chińszczyznę to cenę mają dość wysoką ( choć cena nie zawsze wyznacznikiem jakości )
Z drugiej strony posiadacze zachwalają wykonanie...

----------


## akukuuu

ups zdublowałam

----------


## ona_lewkonia

> *ona_lewkonia* a wrzucisz fotki, przyznam, że tez już mam dosyć szukania    i prawie jestem na nie zdecydowana.


Postaram się wrzucić wieczorkiem, chociaż baterie jeszcze nie są zamontowane, i nie wiem czy tak na 'leżąco' będzie jakiś efekt.
W dostawie oprócz rysunków technicznych nie było nic więcej i na daremne szukać mi było made in..., więc być może to i chińszczyzna. No trudno, jakoś to przeżyję  :cool:

----------


## Jerry304

> Też mi się wydaje że to chińszczyzna (nawet pytałam sprzedawcę ale odpowiedzi nie uzyskałam  :


W rozmowie ze mną sprzedawca przyznał się do chińskiego pochodzenia Kohlmana stwierdził ,że hansgrohe też produkuje w Azji .Początkowo zainteresowany byłem tą armaturą ale wystarczyła wizyta w Castoramie żeby się z tego wyleczyć.Baterii o podobnym design-ie jest cała masa

----------


## bestisz

> Napisał zetka
> 
> Też mi się wydaje że to chińszczyzna (nawet pytałam sprzedawcę ale odpowiedzi nie uzyskałam  :
> 
> 
> W rozmowie ze mną sprzedawca przyznał się do chińskiego pochodzenia Kohlmana stwierdził ,że hansgrohe też produkuje w Azji .Początkowo zainteresowany byłem tą armaturą ale wystarczyła wizyta w Castoramie żeby się z tego wyleczyć.Baterii o podobnym design-ie jest cała masa


Podaj chociaż jeden przykład.

Jeżeli chodzi o słuchawkę to też się dziwiłem dlaczego ta z zestawu na wannowego 4 otworowego jest ciężka i nie ma żadnych wstawek a ta dokupiona osobno na 130zł jest lekka i ma wspomnianą plastikową wstawkę. Tak jest ale u mnie obie działają bardzo fajnie i jestem zadowolony.

----------


## Jerry304

> Napisał Jerry304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zetka
> 
> ...


http://deante.pl/baterie_lazienkowe_...ne_cubic.xhtml

----------


## ona_lewkonia

Zdjęcie robione wieczorem z lampą, trochę trudno było uchwycić tak by w chromie nic się nie odbijało. Co nieco jednak widać.


http://www.allegro.pl/item835091798_...4_kohlman.html link do lepszych zdjęć.

----------


## barto307cc

> Napisał zetka
> 
> Też mi się wydaje że to chińszczyzna (nawet pytałam sprzedawcę ale odpowiedzi nie uzyskałam  :
> 
> 
> W rozmowie ze mną sprzedawca przyznał się do chińskiego pochodzenia Kohlmana stwierdził ,że hansgrohe też produkuje w Azji .Początkowo zainteresowany byłem tą armaturą ale wystarczyła wizyta w Castoramie żeby się z tego wyleczyć.Baterii o podobnym design-ie jest cała masa


Hmm w castoramie to u nas same tandety są  :Mad:  ,takie co 10 lat temu były modne  :Roll:  .Chyba że u nas jakaś ta castorama zacofana  :Evil:  .
Niby modeli baterii jest dużo,ale akurat takiego kształtu jak z kohlman to nie umię znaleź  :sad:  .
Jak ktoś znajdzie niech da link   :Lol:

----------


## barto307cc

Hmm znalazłam podobne z VILBACH
VILBACH QUADR S O taka:
 


Cenowo tak samo jak Kohlman   :Roll:

----------


## Jerry304

Ten Vilbach i ten Kohlman to jedna banda "najwyższej jakości mosiądz i nieskazitelny chrom"  :Lol:

----------


## iva_marti

Czy ktoś ma deszczownice Kohlman i może polecić. Czy lepiej doplacić i kupić coś bardziej sprawdzonego.

----------


## Preze$

Czy właściciele baterii Kohlmana mogliby się wypowiedzieć jak się teraz sprawują po pewnym czasie? Proszę o wszelkie uwagi dotyczące ich użytkowania.

----------


## ona_lewkonia

Jako, że popełniłam zakup baterii kohlman 'pochwalę się' jak wyglądają u mnie

----------


## barto307cc

''popełniłam'' czyli uważasz ten zakup za błąd????  :Roll:   :Roll:  .

----------


## xanka

Preze$ u mnie nadal działają bez zarzutu  :smile:  I łatwo się czyszczą. 

Tylko dotknęłam niechcący baterii, płynem do usuwania fug i została plamka   :Roll:  ale to już sama jestem sobie wina   :Mad:

----------


## Preze$

Dzięki wszystkim za informacje, chyba też się na nie skusimy  :big grin:

----------


## ona_lewkonia

> ''popełniłam'' czyli uważasz ten zakup za błąd????   .


Popełniłam czyli kupiłam. 




> I łatwo się czyszczą


Potwierdzam

----------


## damianexus

Baterie już sa użytkowane i sprawują się genialnie. Może nie są to najtansze baterie ale z takim designem nie znalazłe mnigdize. Wszyscy odwiedzający nas zwracają uwage na deszczownice i baterię kohlmana. Jeśli ktoś chce przesle fotki

----------


## barto307cc

A czy baterie Vilbach to tego samego producenta są???bo też mi się podobają  :Roll:

----------


## kepoh

Witam,

czy ktoś z użytkowników baterii Kohlman i innej armatury tejże firmy, może napisać, jak sprawują się teraz, po kilku miesiącach użytkowania? Jakieś problemy? Szykuję się do zakupu baterii podtynkowej i deszczownicy i chciałbym wiedzieć, jak to wygląda teraz z ich jakością/awaryjnością.
Niby 5 lat gwarancji, ale od firmy o której nie wiele kto słyszał i nikt nie ma pewności, że za rok ta gwarancja będzie jeszcze honorowana... Warto ryzykować?

----------


## esor

Podnoszę. Kusi mnie zakup baterii tej firmy, ale ciężko o opinie, brak strony producenta....

----------


## kepoh

Ja zdecydowałem się i zakupiłem. Na pierwszy rzut oka, wygląda wszystko bardzo pięknie. Oglądałem wcześniej wiele innych produktów, może nieco tańszych, ale jakością wykonania zdecydowanie odbiegających od armatury Kohlmana. Deszczownica prezentuje się okazale, no i mam nadzieję, że będzie działać dobrze i bezawaryjnie.

----------


## esor

Też mam nadzieję, że będzie działać  sprawnie, bo chyba się skuszę  :smile:  Na allegro podane jest, że gwarancja jest 3-letnia.

----------


## kepoh

Tak, oczywiście, gwarancja trzyletnia, wcześniej źle napisałem.
Mam tylko nadzieję, że firma w międzyczasie nie zniknie z rynku...

----------


## esor

Baterie zakupione. Kontakt ze sprzedawcą z allegro bardzo dobry, szybka dostawa, baterie wyglądają porządnie i bardzo ładnie, na 99,99% to chińszczyzna, ale nie zniechęcam się tym  :wink:  dam znać za jakiś czas jak działają

----------


## zdroyek

> Jako, że popełniłam zakup baterii kohlman 'pochwalę się' jak wyglądają u mnie



Cześć, mam taką samą baterie i nurtujace pytanie, czy po uzytkowaniu słuchawki wannowej po jej odłozeniu woda z niej nie spływa w otwór w którym jest osadzana ??? Cały czas mam wrażenie ze woda mi sie leje w ten otwór i pod wannę ... 
Nie było mnie w chwili montazu więc może tam jest jakaś uszczelka??

Może ktoś rozwiac moje wątpliwości ?

pozdr

----------


## ona_lewkonia

> Cześć, mam taką samą baterie i nurtujace pytanie, czy po uzytkowaniu słuchawki wannowej po jej odłozeniu woda z niej nie spływa w otwór w którym jest osadzana ??? Cały czas mam wrażenie ze woda mi sie leje w ten otwór i pod wannę ... 
> Nie było mnie w chwili montazu więc może tam jest jakaś uszczelka??
> 
> Może ktoś rozwiac moje wątpliwości ?
> 
> pozdr


No niestety, u mnie jest podobnie. Generalnie z baterii na chwilę obecną  jestem zadowolona, ale właśnie to spływanie po słuchawce i wężu, i  dalej w otworek trochę mnie denerwuje. Nie wiem czy to taki urok tej  konkretnej baterii, czy  w ogóle słuchawki o takim kształcie tak mają.  Na chwilę obecną moim rozwiązaniem problemu jest odkładanie słuchawki na  kilka minut na rant wanny tak aby ewentualny nadmiar wody mógł się  cofnąć. Tak sobie wymyśliłam, sprawdza się, ale nie wiem czy to  filozofia w dobrym kierunku.
Może użytkownicy słuchawek z 'okrągłą główką' się wypowiedzą?

----------


## zdroyek

Ja próbuje szybko włozyć słuchawkę tka żeby sie zabezpieczyła (jest tam chyba jakaś uszczelka na słuchawce) ale widać ze musze zajrzeć pod wannę bo niepokoi mnie to spływanie wody po słuchawce i węzu .... 

czy wszystkie tego rodzajku słuchawki mają taką samą budowę i ten sam problem ??

----------


## Kamka

podciagam do gory...minelo kilka miesiecy od pierwszych wpisow, moze ktos napisze jak sprawuja sie te baterie w uzytkowaniu :smile:

----------


## Krzys_1976

Witam... smiało mogę polecić baterie Kohlman ,uzytkuje sam deszczwonicę 25 cm i baterie excellent podtynkowe u siebie w domu ,jak i mam je sprawdzone u swoich klientów bo zajmuje sie m. in projektowaniem wnętrz . Uzytkuje je 2 lata i nic sie z nimi nie dzieje nic nie cieknie . Sam porównywałem te baterie w sklepie z produktami Steiberga i sądze ze jesli nie jest to ten sam produkt tylko bez napisu to napewno robiony jest gdzies w poblizu chinskiej fabryki  :smile:  Wcale chinskie nie oznacza tandety....sa produkty chinskie tandetne ale i są dobrej jakosci chinskie.....trzeba tylko nauczyc sie odpowiednio rozpoznawac produkt . Tak samo sprawdzilem miski ustepowe sprzedawane na allegro i sklepach internetowych z deskami wolnoopadajacymi ...i nic sie z nimi nie dzieje ,gdzies kots na forum napisal ze zółknie porcelana....ja nic takiego nie zauwazyłem w uzytkowaniu . Tak samo z płytkami np firma SALONI -hiszpania zamaiwasz płytki płacisz gruba kase za metr i na opakowani tak masz made in china.....a nagle na necie za płytke 60x60 lub wieksza tylko ze chinska pąłcisz o wiele mniej.
Tak wiec bez obawy mozna te baterie zamawiac i uzytkowac  tym bardziej ze lepiej wydac 500zł niz 1500 lub wiecej..Ja jedynie sugeruje zamieniec słuchawke wannową prostokatna na tradycyjna okragła i regulowanym strumieniem wody jest lepsza w uzytkowaniu...no chyba ze ktos lubi ładny design i pozostawi tak jak jest
tak wiec jesli ktos z Was nie ma AŁA na punkcie metki ....to jak reklama głosi ..po co przepłacać ...pozdr

----------


## talgo

Ja też zdecydowałem się na zakup baterii tej firmy (3 sztuki - zdjęcia w moim dzienniku). Póki co nie mogę sie wypowiedzieć jak działają bo jeszcze nie są zainstalowane. Baterie wyglądają solidnie i przychodzą porządnie zapakowane. Myślę że jak tylko zacznę użytkować to coś jeszcze napiszę.

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## martahp

Ja też zakupiłam 2 baterie tego producenta. Montaz dopiero w planach, więc na razie moge tylko powiedzieć, ze wyglądają na porządne. Okaże się wkrótce. Troche martwi mnie wiadomość użytkowników, ze po prysznicowej prostokatnej spływa woda - zobaczymy...

----------


## Marcines

I jakie wrażenia z użytkowania Kohlmana? Nic się nie psuje? Ewentualny serwis działa?

----------


## hazeleyes1982

Podbijam, napiszcie prosze czy nie zalujecie zakupu Kohlmana. Mam chrapke na deszczownice ale nie wiem, czy to dobry pomysl.Dziekuje za opinie.

----------


## krzychu1100

Użytkuję dwie baterie (umywalkowa i wannowa) tej firmy od ponad 2 lat. Jak do tej pory sprawują się rewelacyjnie. Po zachlapaniu wodą, przecieram je suchą szmatką żeby nie osiadał kamień. Dzięki temu nadal wyglądają jak nówki. Dwóch moich znajomych także kupiło baterie tej firmy i z tego co wiem, są bardzo zadowoleni. Nie wiem jak z deszczownicami, bo nie widziałem ich na żywo. Ja osobiście nie żałuję zakupu tych baterii.

----------


## netmar

> I jakie wrażenia z użytkowania Kohlmana? Nic się nie psuje? Ewentualny serwis działa?


Podbijam!

----------


## Piotr_Bodnar

Chyba chińszczyzna. po kilku miesiacach przelacznik kran/prysznic zacina sie. Mozna sie niezle pochlapac.

----------


## Gutek88

Witam troszke odswieze temat poniewaz jestem nastawiony na kupno 3 baterii firmy Kohlman serii EXCELENT takich jak  :wink: 
1. http://www.fajnalazienka.com/product...NT-QB170H.html
2. http://www.fajnalazienka.com/product...NT-QB241H.html
3. http://www.fajnalazienka.com/product...NT-QW276H.html

Dlatego pytanko jak tam sie u was sprawuja baterie tej firmy bo widze ze od pierwszych wpisow minelo troche czasu...... a strona firmy Kohlman nadal nie powstala i nawet chyba nie wiadomo gdzie sa produkowane tej baterie nie mozna znalezc nigdzie nic o tych produktach


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jackie65

Witam. Kupiłem deszczownię Kohlman 1,5 roku do tyłu. Część podtynkową założyłem dawno,dopiero teraz zakładam resztę, a zgubiłem schemat montażu. W sklepach nie ma już tego modelu. Jest to deszczownia podwieszana do sufitu na 4 rurkach długości ok. 15 cm, posiada również halogen. 

Czy ktoś może mi pomóc w tej sprawie???? :smile:

----------


## miki818

Zaciekawiony tematem też szukałem jakiś informacji na temat tych baterii w internecie i niestety nic konkretnego nie znalazłem. Wyglądają nieźle ale pozostaje pytanie czy jeśli coś się popsuje za pół roku czy rok to czy również o serwisie nic nie znajdę ...? hm
Nie zgodzę się natomiast z bestisz-em że uznane marki nie mają takiego designu - mają i to jaki  :smile:  To akurat z innej beczki ale ostatnio jestem zachwycony PuraVidą Hansgrohe - mistrzostwo. Z "kanciastych" fajne ma Webert i Vado.

----------


## bellowicz

Wszystkie Vilbach i Kohlman to wg mnie to samo. Wysyła je ten sam gość, który jest pod różnymi nickami, tj. inny dla Kohlman i inny dla Vilbacha,. Wysyłka jest ekspresowa, kontakt jak najbardziej w porządku, porządnie zapakowane, estetycznie wykonane. 
Sam szukałem jakiś takich niecodziennych wzorów i wpadły mi one w oko, napaliłem i kupiłem,  2700 za wszystko. W końcu wystroju łazienki nie zmienia się co 2 lata.
Wszystko wygląda pięknie i schludnie wykonane, nie ma do czego się przyczepić, zawory są uniwersalne, uszczelki też , tak więc nie powinno być problemu z późniejszym serwisem. Na próżno szukać skąd one pochodzą, zarówno na pudełku jak i instrukcji nie ma pochodzenia, ani kodu kreskowego. 
Wg mnie to "dobra chińszczyzna", która prawdopodobnie jest importowana i np. w kraju pakowana, albo wszystko pochodzi gdzieś z Azji, a u nas naklejane i sprzedawane na allegro. Jest już strona www.kohlman.com.pl . 
Czy warte tej ceny? Sami musicie sobie na to odpowiedzieć. Prawdopodobnie na odpowiedź "chińszczyzna" niewiele osób by kupiło. 


Strzeliłem kilka fotosów, tak więc popatrzcie:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/dscn0925cp.jpg/

Dopiszę: nie żałuje zakupu !!

----------


## Brysia8

Ja też zdecydowałam się na zakup baterii do łazienek, wybrałam serię excellent, w tej chwili są montowane  :smile: 
Na pierwszy rzut oka wykonanie świetne, są diabelnie ciężkie. Kiedyś dam znać jak się sprawują.

----------


## omaral

Odświeżę trochę stary wątek.

Mam zamiar kupić mieszacz podtynkowy z trzema wyjściami firmy Kohlman z seri Foxal oraz baterię zlewową.

Ktoś jest obecnie coś w stanie więcej powiedzieć na temat produktów tej firmy?
W wątku tym są informacje z przed jakiegoś czasu o dobrej jakości - czy ta jakość dalej się utrzymuje?

Jak się ta produkty sprawują po kilku latach użytkowania?

Będę wdzięczny za opinie.

----------

